# Busted!!



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

*Haha.. it was just so obvious i couldn't resist.. Here's my correspondance to and from the guy with a "monitor" for sale on Pet Link...*


Hi Mate,

I would like to buy your goanna. Is it a Lace Monitor or Heath Monitor? Do you have a license?

Cheers

Brendon
_________________________

hey brendon,

i think its a lacie its nice but yeh ummn where you from do you think u could pleasse ring me on 4358XXXX

_________________________

Where did you catch it? Lacies and Heathies overlap in a lot of places. If you got it from Central Coast I reckon it might me a heath, but from your description probably a Lacey.

________________________

i got him on the central coast yeh i think its a lacie could you please give us a call on 4358XXXX

_______________________

I don't have a license so can only buy if it's not on license. I'm at work now, can't call. Is it on license or not?

_______________________

well guess wot its the only one of my reptiles not on liscense so u lucky lol ummn yeh its got really good colouring and all so yeh

_______________________

Congratulations, you have just been reported to NPWS. Have a nice day.

_______________________



*LMAO, some people..*


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 27, 2006)

hahah thats great!


----------



## tweety2 (Mar 27, 2006)

lol nice one mrbredli,


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 27, 2006)

But my lacie is on licence??? :shock:


----------



## lanceinator (Mar 27, 2006)

Gold!


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

You say that now!! lol


----------



## Craig2 (Mar 27, 2006)

buying a lacie on petlink $400-$500 dollars 
cage for lacie $500
reporting scum to npws ( PRICELESS)


----------



## shiner (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Samma3l (Mar 27, 2006)

How am I supposed to put it on my licence MrBredli??????

I tried bringing it in when I passed my driver's test, but everytime I brought it infront of the camera they said they had to take another pic!

The pic on my licence is so dodgy - you cant see any of the goanna at all so how am I supposed to prove it?


----------



## alby (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

He's obviously not a motivated seller, i got no response from my last email :? :lol:


----------



## dee4 (Mar 27, 2006)

Fair chance he might be solking :lol: :lol: tears from laughing aswell..


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, i've got a feeling the Lacey will be tasting freedom once again very soon!!


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 27, 2006)

Only problem is mate that he now has the chance to get rid of it before they get to him and then you have no way of proving he had it? He could say he was just sprooking but good work all the same.


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 27, 2006)

did you actually report him?

maybe its me but i would contact the athorities and play along with the guy not give him the idea that they are on their way. what if he dumps the animal in a bad spot? 

andrew


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

> Only problem is mate that he now has the chance to get rid of it before they get to him and then you have no way of proving he had it? He could say he was just sprooking but good work all the same.


That's ok, i never reported him anyway. I think he has learned his lesson though. I just hope he didn't have any heart conditions.. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe he didn't get scared at all......
Its is almost 9 oclock and if he dosen't have a current reptile license they have no grounds to search his house anyways


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Mar 27, 2006)

yeh thats true cwarren and you should got his address etc too lol


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

He does have a license. I'd bet my bottom dollar he is very scared, and feeling pretty stupid..


----------



## MannyM (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, on a licence related topic, I have a question for you guys.

I got given a pair of beardies last july, from a breeder. I picked them up from a friend of his, who said he will be getting back to me with his licencing info, which he never did. I made a few calls to get the info, but would never get through to him, and I have since lost the number, and the address of his friend whom I picked them up from.

Now, i've noted all of this on my licence sheet (figured it was best to get these guys logged and sorted in case i wanted to sell them), but has anyone had similar experience with an issue like this? Am I in for a long line of questioning from the NPWS next month?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Im pretty sure your stuck with them off license.... I don't think that they make exceptions with stuff like that.
Alot of that is happening on petlink (e.g people shipping wild caught/wild caught offspring and never giving license details) There is one person who uses petlink to do this as there have many posts about her..... She even tried to pull a fast one on me but got pulled up pretty quick


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

The best thing you can do is call NPWS and explain the situation. Probably would have helped if you'd done it as soon as you realised there was a problem. NPWS aren't the enemy, and they know this kind of thing can happen. I reckon you should be honest and upfront with them, and it should all pan out ok.. hopefully..


----------



## MannyM (Mar 27, 2006)

Well i'm being honest enough to put them in my book in the first place, and place a description of the problem on the sheet too. Perhaps I should also give them a call up front, but, and without sounding arrogant, if I end up getting a fine for this, i'm going to be beyond pissed.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm certain you won't get a fine. PM Jeff Hardy and explain the situation, ask for his advice. Then if he gives you a fine we'll all harass him for you  I think most importantly though, you should contact them ASAP.


----------



## solitarydiver (Mar 27, 2006)

mmmmmmm I wonder 
How do you win friends? 
By helping them NOT REPRIMANDING THEM 
Do you have children mmmmmm I wonder


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 27, 2006)

Who are you talking to?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm I wonder, what does that have to do with an adult who clearly knew they were breaking a law and trying to make money out of it?


----------



## Kersten (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry MannyM, I was referring to the guy Mr Bredli had called when I said that about breaking the law and profiting etc.


----------



## Rupes (Mar 28, 2006)

yayo said:


> Im pretty sure your stuck with them off license.... I don't think that they make exceptions with stuff like that.
> Alot of that is happening on petlink (e.g people shipping wild caught/wild caught offspring and never giving license details) There is one person who uses petlink to do this as there have many posts about her..... She even tried to pull a fast one on me but got pulled up pretty quick



Hey yayo,
could you name this user of petlink, a username would help some ppl


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 28, 2006)

Solitary Diver...what is your post referring to? It seems odd to me- maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 28, 2006)

I reckon the lacey will end up being euthanised due to it being in close proximity to captive bred reptiles


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know about that Moreliaman, here the tendency seems to be to give them to into care and have them quarantined, but they're never released again because of their contact with captive bred animals.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2006)

This has me a little mystified. Whilst I agree with what you’ve done and the reasons you’ve done it, as I also believe in this day and age wild animals should be allowed sanctuary, it’s funny seeing how people jump up and down ranting and raving, and displaying the “horror” of someone collecting wild caught animals. Yet, someone who purchases a takers license, and could then possibly make back the purchase of that license with the first “wild caught” animal they sell, because of paperwork, it’s all deemed okay. It’s a strange world indeed! :?

Nice when such licenses disappear IMO.


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 28, 2006)

Geez.. i didn't even have to do anything this time.. just pulled this from Pet Link..


small turtle & tank

3ft tank, 3ft UV light, fluval 4 internal filter, large zoomed turtle dock, all about 2 months old. Gravel, plants, 300w heater. Heaps of different turtle food. *Red eared turtle *about 6cm eats everything. Also 2 spare tanks 1 x 3ft, 1 x 4x1.5x1.5 ok for other reptiles. $350. email [email protected] or 0400 814 549


----------



## Kersten (Mar 28, 2006)

Where do these idiots come from? :? Maybe in this case the person simply has no idea of the fact that these animals are illegal?? (Hey, I can HOPE that no one's that stupid, can't I?) :roll:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 28, 2006)

Crikey. How bloody ridiculous. Do you think that the powers that be check these sorts of sites out?


----------



## crackers (Mar 28, 2006)

are you fishing for a job at nswpw brendon? :wink:


----------



## MrBredli (Mar 28, 2006)

> are you fishing for a job at nswpw brendon?



:lol: Well, the thought had crossed my mind.. :lol: 

It does look like this person is clueless though. I sent them a friendly email explaining the predicament they now find themself in and encouraged them to contact NPWS before they contact him. Also asked that he not release it into a creek for obvious reasons.


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 28, 2006)

Moosenose I think you are missing the point. It is not so much that a wild animal has been taken but the fact that in a time when people in local and state governmets are looking for any excuse to make things more difficult for us herp keepers the last thing we need is for people like this to be giving them ammunition... It is a case of we have to protect ourselves and each other from these people because otherwise they are going to be the undoing of us all. Who is worse the bank robber or the person who catches them??????????? I will leave you to ponder................


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2006)

I like your logic cwarren72, you've got some valid points - I hadn't thought along those lines  And the answer to your last question is the bank robber lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont think theres any real reason to continue catching from the wild, we have most species in captivity already, so why not work with what we already have & if it doesnt survive in captivity then its better off left in the wild ! 

What states can you get catcher licences in ?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 29, 2006)

I know you can get them here in WA. Not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## snakegal (Mar 29, 2006)

No point threatening him unless you report him, I reckon. Otherwise you're just reminding him to be more careful and giving him opportunities to get rid of the animals that he shouldn't technically have.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 29, 2006)

LMAO!!!! That is absolute gold! Serves the moron right! If he does have other animals on lisence he'll lose all of thm too.


----------



## Livewire (Mar 30, 2006)

Well done Mr Bredli, hopefully your message was loud and clear. In most cases thou it really doesn't sink in until they get reprimanded and prosecuted.


----------



## cris (Mar 30, 2006)

Someone from another site contacted that guy selling the monitor, he is 13 or something so nothing would happen to him if he didnt have licenced animals  

I think something should be done to make petlink responsible for all the illegal animals they advertise. They dont even have a disclaimer saying they dont exept responsibilty for all the illegal ads. Surely there are some laws against this sort of thing :?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Mar 30, 2006)

an easy way to do it would be to have your license number as a required field.


----------



## hornet (Mar 30, 2006)

it wuld b great if you could get a collectors licence here in qld, i would love 2 have some more carlia sp in captivity


----------



## SnakesRUs (Mar 30, 2006)

well done people like that need to be caught. I just dont understand why they would risk the fines and possible jail time. why cant they just get their license, like all of us law abiding Herpers. its not like its hard to get


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 5, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## peterescue (Apr 6, 2006)

cris said:


> Someone from another site contacted that guy selling the monitor, he is 13 or something so nothing would happen to him if he didnt have licenced animals
> 
> I think something should be done to make petlink responsible for all the illegal animals they advertise. They dont even have a disclaimer saying they dont exept responsibilty for all the illegal ads. Surely there are some laws against this sort of thing :?



wow, 13 and he has Class 2 animals, cool, though nothing to unusual about that really. I notice he seems to have got it on license as its back up on petlink.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 6, 2006)

Good work but I gotta agree that Cwarren72 would be right...... He would be stupid not to release it..... Next time maybe co-ordinate with NSWPWS to bust him together.....

Oh well I am sure you have scared him....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, i thought he would have been scared too, but obviously not, as he has re-listed on Pet Link. I'm not a rat, but fair dinkum this guy is an absolute idiot and deserves to have the book thrown at him.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 6, 2006)

Where...Where???? Going looking for this petlink site....


----------



## MannyM (Apr 10, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> NPWS aren't the enemy .



Yeah... sure seems like they're reasonable judging from this response.

"If you cannot get the licence details at the time of the transaction the 
transaction should not go ahead. By not being able to supply this 
information you have breeched conditions of your licence. Please send a 
statement attached to your fauna record book as to why you do not have the information we
require and why you have breeched conditions of your 
licence."

Honestly, I don't even know what is going on here. I couldn't have been more reasonable in explaining my situation, and I get nothing but authoritative BS. What do they expect to happen with such a half arsed licensing system.

ARGH! I'm so pissed off right now.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 10, 2006)

Could you imagine what would happen if their response to everyone of these types of letters/emails was "No problem, we get this all the time, just send a letter explaining what happened and we'll fix it up for you." People left right and centre will be buying GTP's, Woma's & BHP's and 'losing' the transaction details. Do what they have asked and i'm sure you won't have too many hassles. They have to appear to be taking a tough line on this sort of thing for the reasons above. But we're only talking about a couple of Beardies here.. i'm certain you won't hear too much more about this.


----------



## peterescue (Apr 10, 2006)

Manny, write it down properly, sign it and date it. They are covering their butt and you are covering yours. That letter becomes then a legal document.
They arent asking you to jump through hoops. seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## MannyM (Apr 10, 2006)

I understand that, but i'm sure there could have been a more subtle way of handling it. I just felt as though I was the one made out to be doing something illegal.


----------



## Sing (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh well done! I hope the offender gets busted big time!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 22, 2006)

He won't unless someone takes a hard line and tells the authorities.


----------

